# BN plecos breeding???



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Here's 2 pictures of the big albino male - he has been in this "hole" for about 2-3 days now, not coming out for food. I am *pretty* sure I spotted the long fins of one of the silvertip females. 
I also witnessed my rubberlip pleco trying to get in on the action and was PROMPTLY evacuated.

BN pleco porno yes?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

congrats  are these the breeding ones u got from charles?
lots of fish porn the last few days


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. I don't think your rubberlip was getting in on the action. He was looking for a high protein diet.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yes! they are the group I got from charles 

So what do I expect now?
Bill (aquaman) suggested to me that I put in something the babies can hide in, that other fish cant get into (I have pearl gouramis in this tank) and he suggested a vase with a small opening... perfect! I have exactly that, and I plunked it in beside another promising safe-house for the babies.

What kind of time lines can I expect things to happen?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

7-10 days till you see free swimmers.
how big are your gouramis?
the plecos won't eat there young so no worries there.
for that matter i'm pretty sure the rubber lip won't eat them once they are free swimmers.
maybe get a air driven breeder box for the babies.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

the biggest pearl gourami is 2.5cm long, I think. He didnt appreciate me holding a ruler up to him..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

seems pretty small at 2.5 cm.
you may find that by the time papa lets them out of the cave the will be alright as long as they have places to hide.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

The gouramis are not old. I got the 3 females in the summer and the male around october he is the biggest


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

My bns bred and my dime size angel fry picked off most of the babies. Next time, the angels and larger livebearer fry come out of the tank!!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

so the male left his post today for a couple short periods of time to mow down on some algae wafers I dropped near his spot. I caught a few glimpses of the eggs with a flashlight, but he quickly went back to guard them. 

Hard to see any features of the eggs, but I would say I saw about 20 of them (but who knows how deep they go). He's always fanning his fins too. '

I am assuming hes very hungry at this point. The eggs still look like eggs.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

most of the eggs have gone clear and did so sometime yesterday evening, some are still the yellowish white. make is still guarding them... what does that mean?


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

could be just the empty shell/casings you are seeing. The male will stay and guard the fry for another week or more.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It took mine over 1 weeks to come out of the cave. Some over 2 weeks. You may see babies in the cave in a few days.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hmm and I didn't see babies in the cave... Unless they are just too tiny and the cave too dark..


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I am sad because I dont SEE any babies. And the male is in and out of the cave, guarding and not guarding. ????


----------

